# Silky? ARS? Samurai?



## M.D. Vaden (Mar 13, 2006)

At www.treetools.com , I noticed they are carrying a saw -maybe just replacement blades, for a saw called Samurai. 

Anybody tried it?

I've been very happy with ARS and similar handsaws so far for durability and the price.

For anyone using Silky - why do you like them? Are they a lot more? (seems they are more expensive).

As for ARS or similar, I find that the curved blade and the stub at the end of the wood handle make cutting easier and holding on easier.

I used to crack a few handles, but that stopped when they came out with laminated handles.


----------



## BostonBull (Mar 13, 2006)

I use the silky zubat. I have had it for over a year now. It cuts through wood like a raped ape. And leaves a super smooth cut behind with no hairs on the collar. My blade is getting tothe point it needss to be replaced. I was using it for a month or so on just deadwooding small dia. stuff. I havent used the other two yet but have used various fannos and coronas.....I would say Silky over those two.


----------



## alanarbor (Mar 13, 2006)

The thing I always liked best about the Zubat and the Gomtaro, is that the blade and handle are one solid piece. It seems like all the others attachments begin to wear, and you get just a little slop in the blade, which for what ever reason drives me insane. The silkys just seem to cut like an extension of your hand.


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Mar 13, 2006)

Iv'e used all 3 gotta go silky theres no comparison


----------



## Tom Dunlap (Mar 13, 2006)

Silky cost a bit more on the day that you buy them. Every day after that the cost goes down. They are worth the little extra because they cut so much better and last a long time. It's rare that a person doesn't stay Silky after starting.


----------



## okietreedude1 (Mar 13, 2006)

And then there's this particular thread:


http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=28704


----------



## Koa Man (Mar 14, 2006)

I did a test with the Samurai and Zubat, both with brand new blades. On the local Hawaiian hardwood that I did the test on, the Silky cut through a 2 inch branch in 7 pulls, the Samurai in 8. On a 3.5 inch branch, the Silky took 17 pulls, the Samurai 23. I concluded that on branches where I use a handsaw, which is 2 inches and under, they are almost equal and are in fact equal on 1 inch stuff. I use the Samurai most of the time because the saw and replacement blades are less than 50% the cost of the Silky. The Samurai blades last about as long for me.


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Mar 14, 2006)

Samurai bend/distort from my experience..


----------



## stumpy66 (Mar 14, 2006)

Anyone use Felco...horticulturalists swear buy them....i use a Felco "silky" saw and love it.....


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Mar 14, 2006)

stumpy66 said:


> Anyone use Felco...horticulturalists swear buy them....i use a Felco "silky" saw and love it.....



You use a felco with 'TURBO' cut blade not a Silky,Felco aint bad but not a scratch on a silky


----------



## Koa Man (Mar 14, 2006)

ROLLACOSTA said:


> Samurai bend/distort from my experience..



Wow Rolla, you must be hard on your saws. I never had a Samurai bend or lose a tooth, and I have been using them almost every workday since mid November 2005. I have had 3 Silky blades lose one or two teeth.


----------



## Koa Man (Mar 14, 2006)

I have never heard of a handsaw blade breaking. I use both the Samurai and Zubat in the same fashion and have not lost any teeth on the Samurai. I rarely take off deadwood by striking and if so, I do use the back of the blade. Same thing applies to knocking off dead stuff on palms with my cane knife. I use the back of the blade so as not to dull the cutting edge.


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Mar 14, 2006)

Koa Man said:


> Wow Rolla, you must be hard on your saws. I never had a Samurai bend or lose a tooth, and I have been using them almost every workday since mid November 2005. I have had 3 Silky blades lose one or two teeth.



We Brits got a free samurai with a magazine subscription,so quality might be dubious,Steve Bullman broke his the first day of use

Never had an ARS or Silky bend or any other brand including some ridiculously cheap saws


----------



## Creech&Woody (Mar 14, 2006)

Silky. You wont be disappointed


----------



## stumpy66 (Mar 14, 2006)

Well that put me in my place Rolla.....perhaps the felco should stay with the horticulturalists.....admittedly it takes a while to get through the larger stumps....


----------



## SCE1966 (Mar 14, 2006)

Silky Zubat is the best I have ever used.


----------

